# Configuration Mighty Mouse



## ulyssd (7 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je suis certain que ma question est très bête, mais je ne maitrise pas vraiment Mac, je suis nouveau sur cette plateforme...

J'ai branché ma souris sans fil, je l'utilise tout va bien, mais j'aimerais configurer quelque chose d'assez spécial, auquel je m'étais habitué sur PC et qui me manque.


Quand je surfais sur internet avec firefox, et que je voyais un lien que j'avais envie d'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet, je pressais le bouton du scroll. Hop, ma fenetre s'ouvrait dans un autre onglet...

Je ne sais pas comment configurer cela, pourriez-vous m'aider???

Je crois qu'il est possible de presser le scroll sur cette souris, hein?

Merci d'avance!!


----------



## elsueco (7 Mai 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> j'ai branché ma souris sans fil



On peut faire ca?

plus sérieusement, sur une souris sans fil mac tu ne peux pas appliquer de raccourci comme celui que tu veux.
Par contre si tu navigues avec firefox, pour ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel ongle appuyes sur la touche command (pomme du clavier) et cliques sur le lien.


----------



## ulyssd (7 Mai 2008)

Salut,

Oui je savais pour le truc de presser CMD, ou alors clique droit>ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet...

Non ce que j'aimerais vraiment savoir, c'est surtout comment configurer sa souris: quand je vais dans préf.sytème>clavier et souris>souris>choix du milieu en haut (par défaut bouton3), il y a l'option autre.


Mais j'arrive sur les scripts... Kesako? Comment ca marche?

Comment définir autre chose? Comme bouton principal+ cmd dans mozilla par exemple?


----------



## Zyrol (7 Mai 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je suis certain que ma question est très bête, mais je ne maitrise pas vraiment Mac, je suis nouveau sur cette plateforme...
> 
> ...



ma souris est configuré comme ça.
c'est une mighty, mais ça marche avec toutes les souris je pense.

il faut que tu configures le clic du scroll comme : Bouton 3

comme ça :


----------



## ulyssd (7 Mai 2008)

Salut,

c'est déja configuré comme ça!


Mais moi j'aimerais qu'on m'explique comment utiliser les scripts!


Je n'ai aucun problème pour naviguer, j'aimerais juste pouvoir configurer plus spécifiquement ma souris... Le scroll marche ce n'est pas ca qui me dérange...


----------



## cameleone (8 Mai 2008)

Pa besoin d'utiliser les scripts, pour ouvrir une page web dans un nouvel onglet. Comme te l'a dit Zyrol, il faut que dans les préférences de la souris la bille de défilement soit réglée sur Bouton 3 (et ça n'a rien à voir avec le défilement). Si c'est le cas, en pressant le bouton du scroll sur un lien, celui-ci s'ouvrira comme tu le souhaites dans un nouvel onglet.


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Oui, mais le problème c'est que ca ne marche pas! Quand je presse scroll, aucun des deux boutons ne se presse, signe que le bouton scroll s'est bien appuyé, mais rien ne vient..

Ma configuration est la même que celle sur l'image (excepté les boutons du latéral qui sont définis par bouton4)...

Mais pour réexposer mon problème, je pourrai prendre d'autres exemples (je n'ai pas besoin de solution pratiques, mais de marches à suivre). 

Le bouton latéral (bouton4) signifie précédent (tant sur itunes que sur mozilla).

Imaginons maintenant que je veuille utiliser ce bouton4 en tant que bouton3. Comment faire?

Y a t-il avoir des raccourcis souris dans mozilla?

PS: En l'occurence, la pression sur le scroll (bouton3) pour ouvrir un onglet dans une nouvelle fenetre marche-t-elle sur vos souris? Si oui la mienne serait défectueuse...


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je crois que je vais résumer cela car peut-être que je suis en train de me prendre la tête pour un défaut sur la souris... Plusieurs questions précises:

1. Le bouton scroll est-il censé marcher lorsque que l'on *presse* dessus sur MAC OSX? Ex. Si je définis Dashboard pour le bouton scroll, je n'aurai qu'à le presser pour faire apparaitre le dash?

2. Pareil pour une wireless?

3. J'ai défini plusieurs choix pour le bouton scroll (principal, secondaire,etc) mais cela ne marche pas... Le bouton clique mais dans le vide... Dois-je ramener la souris?


Merci de répondre à ces questions par avance!


----------



## Rincevent78 (8 Mai 2008)

Tu peux utiliser un utilitaire (hélas payant) qui te configure tes souris, comme "steermouse".


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse mais ca ne répond pas vraiment à mes questions :-(

Any other ideas?


----------



## cameleone (8 Mai 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je crois que je vais résumer cela car peut-être que je suis en train de me prendre la tête pour un défaut sur la souris... Plusieurs questions précises:
> 
> ...



Oui, le bouton scroll marche lorsqu'on presse dessus...  Chez moi, j'ai défini Dashboard, et Dashboard se lance lorsque j'appuie (légèrement) sur le bouton scroll...


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Salut Cameleone,
merci pour ta réponse! Je ne comprends pas du tout ce qu'il se passe! J'ai défini dashboard, ou autre, mais lorsque j'appuie, rien ne se passe!

Cependant, je ne pense pas que ce soit le bouton scroll qui soit déféctueux, car lorsque je suis sous une page avec défilement possible, je peux presser scroll, et ensuite le simple fait de bouger la souris vers le haut ou le bas fait défiler le texte... Donc le bouton scroll fonctionnerait, mais par exemple, pour les boutons définis par défaut par "bouton 3" (scroll) et bouton 4 (bouton latéral), lorsque je change pour "exposé:..." ou dashboard"; "permutation d'application", ou autre, cela ne marche pas!!!

Pourtant ces boutons fonctionnent!

Pourquoi est-ce que je n'y arrive pas?

Ca m'embête vraiment, et ca me generait un peu de retourner au mag pour un problème autant idiot...

Merci!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Et un clic droit sur le lien, ça donne quoi dans FireFox ?




Parce que dans Safari le menu contextuel te propose notamment de l'ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet.


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Salut,
le clic droit me propose toutes les options du lien... Mais cela ne règle pas mon problème, pourquoi est-ce que je ne peux pas faire marcher le bouton scroll pour permuter d'applications ou pour le dashboard? La est la question mes amis...


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Salut,
> le clic droit me propose toutes les options du lien... Mais cela ne règle pas mon problème, pourquoi est-ce que je ne peux pas faire marcher le bouton scroll pour permuter d'applications ou pour le dashboard? La est la question mes amis...




En raccourci clavier,

La permutation d'applications c'est CMD + TAB

Le dashboard c'est F12


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Salut, merci pour tes réponses, mais je ne demande pas de réponses à ces questions! Je sais déja tout ca ;-)

Ce que je ne COMPRENDS PAS, c'est pourquoi est-ce que lorsque je vais dans préf.système>clavier et souris> souris, et que je configure le bouton 3 (ou 4) pour qu'il m'ouvre le dashboard par exemple, cela ne marche pas!!! Le bouton n'est pas déféctueux puisqu'il modifie le comportement de la souris/programme (itunes, mozilla,etc)...

Ce n'est pas sur les exemples donnés que j'ai besoin d'aide, mais sur la forme!

Merci quand même!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Si tu affectes Dashboard au bouton 3 normalement tu as le Dash. 

Viens d'effectuer les changements, ça marche (chez moi) !

Pareil pur la permutation.

Essaie à nouveau !


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

J'essaie depuis à peu près hier soir, mais rien ne se passe... J'ai un macbook...

Penses-tu qu'il faut redémarrer? Ca me pompe vraiment...


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Ça fonctionne sans redémarrer, puisque tu peux tester tes réglages dès qu'ils sont sélectionnés.

Un MacBook.

Ok. Est-ce tu désactives le trackPad lorsque ta Mighty est branchée ? Il y a peut-être une interférence.


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Salut,

merci de t'intéresser à mon problème. Je me suis posé la même question que toi par rapport au trackpad, j'ai donc coché la case "ignorer le trackpad lorsque la souris est connectét", mais rien n'y fait... 

D'autres idées? Je pense que je vais aller au magasin demain si je ne trouve rien... Ce qui est rageant, c'est que les boutons fonctionnent manifestement...

Merci d'avance!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Fais une capture de la fenêtre des prefs avec les mêmes réglages que la mienne (CMD + shift + 4('))


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Salut!

Alors voilà la capture d'écran, avec le trackpad désactivé...

Rie ne se passe pour les boutons 3 et 4, par contre lorsque je définis l'option dashboard pour le bouton secondaire, ca marche...






Merci encore!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

Alors là je ne sais que dire si tu as le Dash en secondaire et pas en scroll !?







> &#8230;_Si les symptômes persistent, consultez votre revendeur_&#8230;


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Ouaip, ca parait insoluble... Je vais aller au magasin demain on verra bien!

En tout cas merci de t'être interessé à mon problème!


----------



## aCLR (8 Mai 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Ouaip, ca parait insoluble... Je vais aller au magasin demain on verra bien!
> 
> En tout cas merci de t'être interessé à mon problème!








@+ avec une nouvelle mighty !


----------



## cameleone (8 Mai 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> je ne pense pas que ce soit le bouton scroll qui soit déféctueux, car lorsque je suis sous une page avec défilement possible, je peux presser scroll, et ensuite le simple fait de bouger la souris vers le haut ou le bas fait défiler le texte...



C'est là un comportement que je n'ai jamais vu sur une Mighty Mouse... et qui n'est pas prévu, je pense, dans les paramétrages de la souris tels que les propose le panneau des Préférences système.
Ce qui me fait penser fortement qu'un autre pilote a du être installé sur la machine (genre UsbOverdrive, MouseZoom ou autres...), qui prend la main sur les paramétrages standard. Ce qui expliquerait tes problèmes. Regarde dans les Préférences système, en bas de la fenêtre, rubrique Autres, si un tel pilote n'est pas installé...


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Salut!

Oui j'avais USB overdrive! J'ai été dans préf.systèmes, clic droit sur usboverdrive et "supprimer la fenetre ..." à l'instant. Rien n'a changé... Je vais essayer de redémarrer pour voir.

EDIT: J'ai aussi désinstallé USB Overdrive avec l'application "Uninstall USBoverdrive" et reboot...


Toujours rien...



Mais NON je rigole!!!!! TOUT FONCTIONNE!

Super merci, je ne pensais pas que ce programme était tout le temps actif, je l'avais utilisé pour émuler ma manette PS2!

En tout cas merci 1000x pour ce raisonnement et cette résolution impec!


----------



## ulyssd (8 Mai 2008)

Encore Merci!!!


----------



## cameleone (8 Mai 2008)

Content que ton problème soit résolu !


----------



## ulyssd (9 Mai 2008)

Je voulais encore vous dire merci, c'est vraiment cool de m'avoir aidé!

A bientot sur les forums!


----------



## EddyC (9 Mai 2008)

ulyssd a dit:


> Je voulais encore vous dire merci, c'est vraiment cool de m'avoir aidé!
> 
> A bientot sur les forums!



De rien !!!!


----------

